# Chances of Employment



## MTT216 (Sep 9, 2019)

Hi all,

I have 13 years of experience in software development field (Oracle pl sql, Microsoft SQL server, Tableau). I am planning to apply for Germany job seeker visa. What are my chances of finding a job within 6 months? I am at beginner level of German language.

Thanks 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

MTT216 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have 13 years of experience in software development field (Oracle pl sql, Microsoft SQL server, Tableau). I am planning to apply for Germany job seeker visa. What are my chances of finding a job within 6 months? I am at beginner level of German language.
> 
> ...


Have you tried applying/finding sponsorship from India?


----------



## MTT216 (Sep 9, 2019)

I haven't tried it yet. Do I stand a chance while applying from my home country India itself ? Thanks.

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

MTT216 said:


> I haven't tried it yet. Do I stand a chance while applying from my home country India itself ? Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Lots of people get sponsored from abroad.

More importantly though, the Embassy will doubt your sincerity in trying to find employment in Germany if you haven't tried to go the cheaper way of being sponsored before applying for a relatively expensive visa (6 months cost of living in Germany are no joke).

Also, not testing the waters, so to speak, will make it difficult for you to show in your cover letter how you prepared for your stay in Germany. They will want to see a lot of research from your side.


----------

